# NGD: Kiesel Edition K8 - the first Arctic"



## kengtin (Aug 13, 2015)

OK folks, here it is the Kiesel Edition - K8 I had going on for the past 3 months.

First some pics (theres a TON):
NGD
Some pro-shots by Kiesel
Review/specs right below

NGD:














































































Pro-shots:





















Specs:
Swamp Ash body w/Antique Ash Treatment
27 scale
Custom reverse burst gloss finish w/binding effect (today standardized to Arctic) 
Flamed maple top (with wide pockets)
Flamed fretboard, color treated (blue)
Flamed back of body and headstock, regular black denim finish
Black phenolic layers between the body and tops
5-piece maple/black limba neck (tung oiled)
White Kiesel Lithium pickups with coil splitting
5-way blade switch (positions 2 and 4 split the coils)
Hipshot bridge
Graphtech piezo
1 vol, 1 piezo switch and 1 piezo/pickups blender knob
Single signature MOP inlay 12th fret
Reverse headstock
Chrome hardware
Pearloid Kiesel locking tuners
Knobs with MOP inlays

This is absolutely a stunning piece. When you come into Kiesel Edition territory, new rules apply and will be defined by Jeff himself with you on the phone

HIGHLIGHTS

Finish

The amazing finish is the result of a few ideas I had. I knew I wanted a burst, blue + grey somewhere and even trans-white at some point. Jeff used his immense expertise to suggest what may or may have not worked. I ended up ditching the trans-white and decided for a reverse burst for a better theme with the treated fretboard, plus it looks less conventional. Jeff did an incredible job and liked the outcome so much he standardized (I think) the finish as Arctic.

Construction

A much more comfortable body contour thanks to the beveled edges and increased arm bevel. The Kiesel Editions provide the 5-layer body and headstock construction

Pickups

The new Lithium pickups are really good, they have a lot of output (although still not as much as the A80s), clarity and articulation (I love the pick attack) this will be better explained with a few video demos coming soon  And as I said before, they complement the tonal range of the A80s. With coil splitting you get that single sound we all love (yes with the known extra noise) with excellent volume balance.

Piezo

Piezo, yes I went all in! This turns the guitar into a one stop shop for textures and styles. I can use the piezo alone or blend it (with a knob) with any of the pickup selections. This alone provides almost endless possibilities (unfortunately no active EQ is available for the piezo in this case).

Theres not much more for me to say other than Iove this piece, its definitely the most versatile and beautiful axe Ive owned to date. Thanks Jeff Kiesel!

Stay tuned via my Facebook or YouTube for upcoming material of this baby in action

https://www.facebook.com/schong.ktp
https://www.youtube.com/c/sergiochongloo

Cheers! |m| |m|


----------



## TedEH (Aug 13, 2015)

I haven't been much a fan of the treated/coloured boards before, but jebus this is brilliant looking.


----------



## Emil357 (Aug 13, 2015)

Shiiiiit siiiiiick! So many details... HNGD


----------



## mphsc (Aug 13, 2015)

Very nice. Happy NGD.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Aug 13, 2015)

Quality looks amazing like usual! Not really something I would buy, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I'm sure it sounds amazing though.


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 13, 2015)

Definitely not my style, but as said before, that looks absolutely insane, and very quality! Enjoy her!


----------



## bloc (Aug 13, 2015)

Daaaayyyuuuum that thing looks killer but ugh that forearm contour


----------



## Mvotre (Aug 13, 2015)

bloc said:


> Daaaayyyuuuum that thing looks killer but ugh that forearm contour



yeah. Guitar looks amazing, but Carvin should start doing drop tops.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 13, 2015)

That is one beautiful guitar! Happy NGD!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 13, 2015)

^This... 

It's what bugs me about the Vaders too... 

People say: "Just get a solid color..."

B!tch... If I'm paying I'm gonna get what I want! And if I can't, then I'm not paying...


----------



## Wildebeest (Aug 13, 2015)

I really love these treated fretboards.


----------



## ramses (Aug 14, 2015)

Howdy neighbor!

Great NGD


----------



## AliceLG (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm not a fan of painted fretboards, but when I saw the 3rd pic I went 

HNGD!


----------



## FrznTek (Aug 14, 2015)

Beautiful guitar!


----------



## isispelican (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Tr3vor (Aug 14, 2015)

Man, my jaw dropped when I saw the fretboard with the body, it looks amazing!


----------



## Aris_T (Aug 14, 2015)

Amazing craftsmanship! This is a truly beautiful guitar! Love the piezo option!

Enjoy man! Congrats and HNGD!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Aug 14, 2015)

holy sh!t! That's beautiful!


----------



## haieb (Aug 14, 2015)

This guitar looks amazing! So much details! HNGD!


----------



## Carver (Aug 14, 2015)

well now.. that is just one awesome looking guitar. 

congrats


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 14, 2015)

Thats incredible! Happy NGD man, and curse you for pumping me full of sweet, hot GAS.


----------



## Rap Hat (Aug 14, 2015)

That's amazing man! It looks really really good, enough so that I may go for something like that whenever I get a Vader.

I'm gonna go against the grain and say I'm a fan of the forearm cut going through the top wood. I have the same thing on my OAF BFR8, and it's really grown on me. There are so many guitars with bent tops, but very few with this setup.


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity (Aug 14, 2015)

Great looking guitar dude.

Why the hell does everyone bitch about the forearm cut? That's one of my favorite things aesthetically on these models.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 14, 2015)

Consistency... I like it... 

But variety is the spice of life.


----------



## kengtin (Aug 14, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^This...
> 
> It's what bugs me about the Vaders too...
> 
> ...



Yeah, I see the point. Actually the "cut" is very well done and I asked for a nice transition (e.g. the "grey" flammed maple goes really well with the Antique Ash Treatment) so I really like it.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Aug 15, 2015)

damn son, Kiesel are looking more and more appealing everyday, amazing NGD!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Aug 15, 2015)

That guitar is too awesome! I'm not a big maple fretboard fan, but seeing the color matching fretboard makes that guitar a million times cooler!


----------



## Alice AKW (Aug 15, 2015)

Holy cvnterfvck


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 15, 2015)

Yea the change is definitely less jarring with some finishes/wood combos than others for sure.


----------



## pondman (Aug 16, 2015)

That's a stunning piece. Congrats


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm in the camp of people who actually likes the cut off. That's not saying I wouldn't like a proper drop top, but I think it looks really cool as it is. I also really love this particular guitar. I'm also not normally a fan of the treated fretboards, but it just looks so proper on this guy. "Ice" and/or "arctic" really are great ways to describe it.


----------



## kengtin (Aug 17, 2015)

Señor Voorhees;4425767 said:


> "Ice" and/or "arctic" really are great ways to describe it.



Yeah, "ice" was the idea all along.

At one point I thought a trans-white over a complete blue stain (such as one amazing Regius roaming the internet), but Jeff suggested to let the blue stain on its own. Another idea I had was to have a gradual burst from the bottom of the body all the way to the headstock (yes, gradual treated fretboard too), blue to white, but I thought it was too ambitious so I just went for a reverse burst (not very common with Carvins/Kiesels)


----------



## Pooty Skills (Aug 19, 2015)

Woah.


That is a gloriously well finished guitar! Hope she plays as well as she looks!


----------



## crushingattack (Aug 20, 2015)

Not really a fan of forearm contour but horses for courses. This guitar just screams quality. Enjoy NGD!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Aug 20, 2015)

Wow! Jawdropper!!


----------



## kengtin (Aug 28, 2015)

Here's a quick video of me running this K8 through its paces (Lithium pickups and Graphtech Piezo), leads, rhythms, cleans, etc. Enjoy!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Sep 2, 2015)

Hands down that is the best 8 string I have seen from Kiesel. Total jaw dropper. And everything in that clip sounds wonderful. They came up with some seriously good sounding pickups especially for ERG. I love how full the piezo sounds as well. Awesome stuff and thanks for sharing the run through video!


----------



## kengtin (Sep 2, 2015)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Hands down that is the best 8 string I have seen from Kiesel. Total jaw dropper. And everything in that clip sounds wonderful. They came up with some seriously good sounding pickups especially for ERG. I love how full the piezo sounds as well. Awesome stuff and thanks for sharing the run through video!



No prob Sr., glad you liked it and thanks for watching!


----------



## TylerE (Sep 4, 2015)

Roughly speaking, what would the damage be for something like this? I'm guessing probably in the realm of double a "typical" DC800 build?


----------



## TheLyrm (Sep 5, 2015)

Sploosh


----------



## HexaneLake (Sep 7, 2015)

I love the backside on this beast.


----------



## kengtin (Sep 8, 2015)

TylerE said:


> Roughly speaking, what would the damage be for something like this? I'm guessing probably in the realm of double a "typical" DC800 build?



It's hard to say because everything is quoted by Jeff and independently of regular builds, but main differences still apply (IOW, burled maple tops are still more expensive than flamed for example). Also he'll use selected pieces for these builds such as premium (more expensive) quilted maple tops or wide pocket flamed ones. Best thing to do is reach out to him and have him do a quick quote just to give you an idea.


----------

